# Aurora Computrac System



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

In my race room I have this framed ad from the 1966 Sears Wishbook Aurora set and always wondered what the deal was with this thing. *Model Motorist *has a page on it. Do any of the old timers remember using a set like this? Seems pretty advanced for it's time. Or was it just hype?

http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/aucutct.jsp


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't know anything about the Computrac, but I sure am digging all the O-gauge track in that top set. Very cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks like a wiring nightmare to me. From what I can assume looking at the diagram, the computer is basically a dual steering wheel type controller, and by the magic of insulators in the special track sections the curves receive a lower voltage than the straights. I would also assume the computer driven car is dedicated to one lane, as is the one you would drive. You probably swap the tracks around to swap lanes, but rewiring it every time you want to swap lanes with the computer would be a pain. If you look close at the track sections in the link you can see where one rail is split for the computer driven one.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Playing by yourself*

Naw Joe,

It's just an advanced (for the time) version of the ghost/pace car, but you could whip one out with some steering wheel controlers and an additional feeder track where ever you want a control block. Just slip a card board insulator between the rail tangs on either end of the block and wire in the wheel controller.

It looks harder than it is. Hardcore model railroaders will recognize this as a pre-digital "block system". One can use seperate variable transformers to set the pace within the insulated control block; OR as Aurora did here, one transformer and two reostats. The added trick is that the whole shebang can be shunted from lane 1 to lane 2 with manual a change-over switch.

Ideally a good/realistic blocksystem uses 3 or 4 reostat settings to keep things from being too jerky. Naturally they cant hold a candle to modern digitized encoding with soft start, braking, and grade programs.

Prior to digitized coding of locomotives, Marklin trains used directional paddle switches in the track roadbed, isolated slit switches in the ground rail (made possible because it was three rail) and differential switching using specificly placed reed switches and a given trigger magnet location; in order to activate change over solenoids to keep control blocks syncronized or shunt equipment automatically.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Veddy intaresteeng


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> Veddy intaresteeng


hahahahahaha. when i was a kid, the only show my dad liked more than Hogan's Heroes was M*A*S*H. jeez that brings back some memories...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

heh...it's from "laugh in"...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is it? oooops. thought that looked like Hogan's Heroes. shows how much I actually watched them...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Laugh In STILL holds up today. They have some DVD's on Netrflix.
Highly recommended.


----------

